# Uber management has no curtesy whatsoever!



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

These assssholeees management at uber has no curtesy whatsoever!! At the very least they should send you an email 24 hours ahead to give a head up that your account is being offline for background check. What an assholllles !!!!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Join the club, take a number


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*Curtesy? No.

Courtesy? We doubt.*


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

A curtsy?


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

It's like they want you to try Doordash, GrubHub, etc. Unless they WANT to get rid of you, this is one of the worst business practices I've personally seen. Rarely any job out there will randomly suspend you without pay for any unknown reasons.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

A few years back, when the first started with $3 McD orders, I called them and told them to delete my driver account.
The answer was, "Do you realize that if we delete your driver account, your customer account will also be deleted?"
I don't have one, and never will.
Account closed and deleted.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> A few years back, when the first started with $3 McD orders, I called them and told them to delete my driver account.
> The answer was, "Do you realize that if we delete your driver account, your customer account will also be deleted?"
> I don't have one, and never will.
> Account closed and deleted.


Oh no not that.lol


----------

